

Banks and Credit Card issues beware - Apple just stole your business - asterix
http://www.banking4tomorrow.com/?p=733

======
collint
I think things like this are what Steve was talking about when he spoke of
strategic opportunities coming up in the near future.

Entire categories of business are about to be disrupted by the mobile
revolution.

Heck, just a few years ago a Visa IPO was floated in the ~20 billion range.

Not saying that Apple will buy Visa, but they have enough cash and a very
powerful position. There could be some very interesting ways for them to take
advantage of a "PC in every hand."

